# Reputable Contractor Search



## dmwx24 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Currently looking for reputable contractors in the following states:
Missouri, Kansas, Nebraska, Iowa, Illinois, Oklahoma, Tennessee & Arkansas. 

Over the past few months, these states have been the ones where we have been getting calls and messages asking for assistance from home and business owners. 

I am a meteorologist and severe weather researcher with a team of researchers who document severe weather across the United States. We are looking to establish relationships with reputable contractors across the United States to learn from in regards to damaged property. The advantage to a reputable contractor would be that we would promote your organization as being a reputable contractor in the area of which you provide services. During severe weather we have live streams where thousands of viewers are watching at any given time. We plan to continue this trend in promoting awareness of severe weather, while also promoting reputable contractors. 

Homeowners are constantly calling asking for a pathway forward. Our aim is to develop a group of reputable contractors to network our researchers and chasers with in the event of damaging severe weather.

If you are interested or want to know more about what we are doing and how we plan to change the restoration market, please email me at [email protected] or simply reply to this post! Thanks


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

A link to your own company is OK in the signature line, not in the body of a (spammy) post.:jester:


----------



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

You can give us a call. We are happy to help.


----------

